# Generosity Gift to Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow is a cool little shooter....Yup The Rainy Day Shooter...Made by MJ..

Thank you so much my friend...this should be a fun to shoot...small enough to be

EDC in my back pocket....

I just opened the package..to get a photo posted..Have not shot it yet...

I know MJ will be leaving soon for the ESCT Event....so maybe he will get a chance

to see I posted his great gift.....Thank you again my friend (MJ)....Hope you do well at the event

Going to really love shooting this new shooter..looks like a bird killing machine......AKAOldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Have fun with it Oldmiser!

You really deserve such a gift!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well this Rainy Day Ring Shooter ..shoots like a dream..after about guessing 400 shots the band set tore..

Making a new perstuo taper set with 1745.....3 1/2" loop 4"long to pouch..34" draw..pull weight 8.85#

blows 3/8" steel right tru a soda pop can...good solid hitting smack......so far lovin it.......OM


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you like it, buddy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

M.J said:


> Glad you like it, buddy!


Well I tella I was not going too shoot tubes any more & just use flatbands..so I looked in my box of stuff & found just

enough 1745 tubing too make 1 set...as I gave all y 1842 tubing away.....Main reason I could not find a shooter that would fit my hand

...But now since I have this Rainy Day Ring Shooter...fits great & shoots very well...I will be shooting this shooter as well now

Thanks to you MJ my friend...will be a nice carry pocket shooter..when out for a walk....small & lite weight enough...

Forget the PFS shooter...(can't do it) to many hand hits...will not shoot a PFS again..Just me not the PFS shooter..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool shooter OM. Have fun shooting my friend.


----------

